# Newbie from Texas with 8 furry babies!! (long intro)



## pinkpetlova (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm Kristina, I just turned 22 and i'm a college student majoring in EC-4th Grade Intermediate Studies and Digital Media Studies with an EC-12th Grade Technology Applications teaching certification. I'm a certified vet assistant, and i'm taking classes in spare time and on weekends from AVAMA accredited Penn Foster College to earn an associates in Veterinary Technology.

I live in Webster Texas, located in Clear Lake, just 25 miles Southeast of Houston with my 8 furry babies and my fiancee.

We started with my fiancee's cat he had when we started dating, Crack_Cat (because she's nuts), and then Layla (a seal tip siamese), and Dixon (regular domestic black and white shorthair) we rescued in April 2005 from the Houston SPCA. Layla was one and Dixon was 3 months. Then in June of 2005, my fiancee was in the "doghouse" no pun intended, and rescued me a 6 week old orange tabby from our complex, who was got checked out with the vet, and named Tigger.
Then August the same year, just as we were about to move 80 miles away, I was returning home late from work one night, and spotted a trash bag blowing on the sidewalk (it was trash day, after all), and the closer I got, the more started to see that the trash bag had glowing eyes, and was crying. Most definitey NOT a trashbag. I slowly walked up and realized it was a scared kitten, about 5 weeks old who had been starved and put outside next to someones' garbage like yesterdays' newspaper. We had seen a very similar looking kitty in a neightbors window the day before, but it wasn't theirs. We looked for owners until the day before we moved, but noone came forward. She was SO afraid. She wouldn't even go in the litterbox we put for her alone in our bedroom for her. She held it until she just couldn't anymore, and then Ipicked her up and she went. All over our bed. *LOL*
She (whom we previosly thoght was a "he" had nearly no meow. She squeaked, and now that we've had her for 3 years, "Squeakers" still has no meow, but she's still ours!! 
By complete accident, Squeakers and Tigger decided we needed more babies, so by gosh, they made them. On February 10, 2006 at 5:10p.m. Squeakers gave birth to 5 of the cutest babies ever. 3 boys and 2 girls, who we named Tyler (boy), Jesse (boy), Guillermo (boy), Daisy (girl), and Itty Bitty (girl). 
Since them, they're comming up on their 2nd birthday, Tyler was killed at 7 months old and stuffed into an empty tidy cats pail by ou maintenace man at our apartment (We looked for him for a week and had ssumed that he had gotten our and run off when one morning I went to use the empty pail for storage, and discoved him, dead. Jesse has a loving home with our former upstairs neighbors, Daisy lives with us and will be soon adopted by our new upstairs neighbors, Guillermo is our little whiney butt, and Itty Bitty (the "runt" of the litter) was adopted by a coworker of my fiancee.

Presently we have Crack-Cat a medium-haired calico, Dixon (our big chubby, lazy black and white domestic shorthair), Layla (our prissy little seal tip siamese who talked too loud, too much, and thinks she runs our house), Tigger (our orange tabby and my bestest friend lol), Squeakers (our sweet little tuxedo), Daisy (our blue calico), Guillermo "Moe" (our skinny little white and grey tabby), and TJ (Tigger Jr), (our 9 month old orange tabby).

So here we are!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to you and your family! And welcome to Layla, the head of the household. I also have Siamese, and dearly love them. They get what they want by making us love them so much! 

I'm sure you will be an asset to the forum. You have a fascinating major!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pics of all your kitties if you can. 8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## pinkpetlova (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Welcome to you and your family! And welcome to Layla, the head of the household. I also have Siamese, and dearly love them. They get what they want by making us love them so much!
> 
> I'm sure you will be an asset to the forum. You have a fascinating major!



Thanks sow much fowor the welcome!! I'm -glad to meet so many other cat lovers!!


----------



## pinkpetlova (Nov 2, 2007)

*Pics!!*

A few or you have asked for pics of us, so much abliged! Here ya go!!



Click Tiggers' image to view our photobucket slideshow (no need to join first, just give a click! (Pops up in new window.)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I checked out the pictures of your kitties on the other thread - such cuties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute slideshow of your kitties! Welcome aboard


----------



## pinkpetlova (Nov 2, 2007)

kitkat said:


> Cute slideshow of your kitties! Welcome aboard


Thank you so much! I need to replace the memory card I lost for my digicam so I can get new pix of my brood! They're growing every day!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome!! You have a beautiful fur gang!


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Your fur gang are beautiful. Happy Posting!


----------

